# A laugh from the British Embassy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Advice for Embassy Visitors

Given the close proximity of the British Embassy to the US Embassy visitors to the British Embassy should be aware that access to Ahmed Ragheb Street from Latin America Street may be become blocked and they may need to find alternative routes.



Duh do they really think we are so stupid that we need to be told this.... I need a job in the civil service.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Advice for Embassy Visitors
> 
> Given the close proximity of the British Embassy to the US Embassy visitors to the British Embassy should be aware that access to Ahmed Ragheb Street from Latin America Street may be become blocked and they may need to find alternative routes.
> 
> ...



Sorry you don't qualify....not brain dead


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It is amazing that someone is actually paid to come out with that advice


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

and they get paid a lot of money too.
i despise these people and their utter stupidity and laziness.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Advice for Embassy Visitors
> 
> Given the close proximity of the British Embassy to the US Embassy visitors to the British Embassy should be aware that access to Ahmed Ragheb Street from Latin America Street may be become blocked and they may need to find alternative routes.
> 
> ...



In uncertain times like these I derive great comfort from the fact that our great embassy is there


----------

